
Why Twitter Deleted Those Tweets - danso
http://www.buzzfeed.com/alexkantrowitz/why-twitter-deleted-those-tweets
======
CM30
Or in other words, why the DMCA system is broken. Because a company or
individual can claim anything is breaking their copyright to get it removed,
and the site seemingly has to act regardless of whether they've even got a
case.

We so need a strong law that's applied to false claims that makes the claimant
liable for it. Make it so its genuinely costly to send dubious DMCA claims and
other copyright notices.

------
snowwrestler
TL;DR: because they received DMCA takedown notices.

